# Active Directory Server Share



## micasgamer2007 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello, so I have windows server 2008 32 bit and I created an active directory server but how do I connect other computers to the server? It is connected to a cable router to a LAN port and other Pc's cannot find it via wifi ....
Somebody help me...


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

That could be caused by so many things.

First of, are the clients Windows Home or WIndows Pro?

Did you name the Domain XXXXXX.Com or XXXXXXX.Local?

Did you configure the DNS server?

Do you have any firewall software running on the Server?


----------



## micasgamer2007 (Aug 5, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Fireflycph, post: 9729137, membro: 868026"]
Isso pode ser causado por muitas coisas.

Em primeiro lugar, os clientes são Windows Home ou WIndows Pro?

Você nomeou o domínio como XXXXXX.Com ou XXXXXXX.Local?

Você configurou o servidor DNS?

Você tem algum software de firewall em execução no servidor?
[/CITAR]
Olá, são 1 windows pro e 1 windows home, é xxxxx.com e o DNS falhou na configuração por causa do IP estático e o firewall é apenas o pré-configurado.


----------



## micasgamer2007 (Aug 5, 2020)

[QUOTE = "micasgamer2007, postagem: 9729139, membro: 988899"]
[QUOTE = "Fireflycph, post: 9729137, membro: 868026"]
Isso pode ser anunciado por muitas coisas.

Em primeiro lugar, os clientes são Windows Home ou WIndows Pro?

Você nomeou o domínio como XXXXXX.Com ou XXXXXXX.Local?

Você configurou o servidor DNS?

Você tem algum software de firewall em execução no servidor?
[/ CITAR]
Olá, são 1 windows pro e 1 windows home, é xxxxx.com e o DNS falhou na configuração por causa do IP estático e o firewall é apenas o pré-configurado.
[/CITAR]
Sorry my mistak
There are 1 windows pro and 1 windows home, is xxxxx.com and the DNS failed in the configuration because of the static IP and the firewall is only the pre-configured.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Windows Home will not attach to a domain.

Unless you plan on hosting something and you own the domain you should name it XXXXX.Cocal

Set a static IP for the server. Outside of your Router DHCP scope.

Then, create a host record in DNS for the Windows Pro station. Again outside the DHCP scope.
Set the station to that IP and point DNS to your server. Then it should let you attach. After that you can set the IP and DNS back to dynamic on the station.

Can you ping the server's IP from any of the stations? You may need to disable the firewall momentarily when trying to attach a station.


----------



## micasgamer2007 (Aug 5, 2020)

Fireflycph said:


> Set a static IP for the server. Outside of your Router DHCP scope.
> 
> Then, create a host record in DNS for the Windows Pro station. Again outside the DHCP scope.
> Set the station to that IP and point DNS to your server. Then it should let you attach. After that you can set the IP and DNS back to dynamic on the station.
> ...


Sorry, I do not understand..


----------



## micasgamer2007 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm going to start everything from the beginning. Does anyone have a toturial or anything with everything that is needed for installation and connection to other Pc's?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

You don't need to start from the beginning.

Run DCPromo and remove active directory and DNS. Reboot.

Set static IP on the server.
Install AD with XXXX.Local as domain name (X being whatever you want) Also add DNS when doing it. It should create the correct entries for you.

I don't know of any places where there's a tutorial but maybe look up Active Directory for beginners or something?

EDIT: This may help you.

https://www.rebeladmin.com/2011/03/step-by-step-guide-to-setup-active-directory-windows-server-2008/


----------

